# Qué remedio



## maria nicola

Come tradurreste in italiano l'espressione "*¿qué remedio?*".

Attenzione: so benissimo che cosa vuol dire, ma nel romanzo che sto traducendo c'è una ragazza che usa questa espressione al punto che le amiche la chiamano Qué Remedio.

<Camboya decía *qué remedio* cada vez que no hallaba consuelo. Sus amigas la llamaban *Qué Remedio*, varias veces había revelado su decepción y casi siempre parecía idiota. Pero *qué remedio*. Una vez lo repitió tantas veces a lo largo del día que sus padres le dieron un discurso sobre la perseverancia.>​
​Carlos María Domínguez, _La costa ciega_, 2009.


----------



## honeyheart

Lo primero que me vino en mente es: "che ci vuoi fa'?".


----------



## Necsus

'Non c'è altro da fare'?


----------



## ursu-lab

Il problema di "qué remedio" è che Remedios è anche un nome proprio femminile in spagnolo.


----------



## maria nicola

ursu-lab said:


> Il problema di "qué remedio" è che Remedios è anche un nome proprio femminile in spagnolo.



Questo s'era capito.
Infatti il problema non è tradurre l'espressione, ma trovare una traduzione che risulti convincente in tutte le occorrenze all'interno del testo.

Io avrei pensato "pazienza", visto che il concetto sembra essere la rinuncia e la rassegnazione.


----------



## infinite sadness

"Pazienza" e "che ci vuoi fare" è la stessa cosa, quindi in fin dei conti direi che honeyheart ha indovinato.


----------



## ursu-lab

maria nicola said:


> Questo s'era capito.



Non c'era scritto da nessuna parte. 

Magari qualcuno poteva non sapere dell'esistenza del *nome proprio* spagnolo (anche piuttosto comune fino a qualche decennio fa) Remedios, dal nome della Virgen de los Remedios. Per un italiano direi che potrebbe essere sconosciuto, come altri nomi religiosi per noi un po' assurdi, tipo: Presentación, Purificación, ecc.

Pazienza mi sembra un'ottima soluzione.


----------



## honeyheart

Perdón, pero el nombre español "Remedios" no tiene nada que ver acá, porque según este párrafo, la mujer se llama "Camboya", ¿o no?:



maria nicola said:


> *Camboya*  decía qué remedio cada vez que no hallaba consuelo. Sus amigas la  llamaban Qué Remedio, varias veces había revelado su decepción y  casi siempre parecía idiota. Pero qué remedio. Una vez lo  repitió tantas veces a lo largo del día que sus padres le dieron un  discurso sobre la perseverancia.


Ésta es una mujer que, frente a las adversidades, en vez de luchar, se resigna y dice "y bueno, qué se le va a hacer, no hay solución" (o sea, "qué remedio").

Y el hecho de que las otras le hayan puesto como sobrenombre esta frase que repite hasta el hartazgo, es algo que se hace a veces, a modo de broma (yo recuerdo varios casos de gente conocida mía).  Si en cambio su frase hubiera sido, por ejemplo, "Dios dirá", "Qué pena", "Quién sabe", "Ya veremos", "Me chupa un huevo", o cualquier otra, la hubieran llamado así.

Por eso la propuesta que di en mi anterior post, porque una frase más o menos equivalente en italiano sirve perfectamente para cumplir la misma función.



P.D.: "Me chupa un  huevo" significa "non me ne frega un cazzo" (en Argentina).


----------



## maria nicola

Gracias, honeyheart, eso para mi estaba claro. Lo que pasa es que quizas los lectores italianos no estén acostumbrados a ese tipo de juegos. Por eso pensaba ponérselo un poco mas facil y, de pasada, hacer que la oracion y la repeticion de la muletilla/apodo sonara bien en italiano. Lo importante es que el parrafo entero funcione y se lea como algo natural.
"Che ci vuoi fare" puede ser una solucion, "pazienza" es otra opcion, y todavia no he decidido cual. Puede ser que se me ocurran mas.
Ya que estamos, me interesaria saber si en la expresion "qué remedio" se advierte un matiz de rabia o solo resignacion.
Gracias, otra vez,

maria


----------



## Neuromante

"Serenita"
Capita come "stare calmo"


----------



## chlapec

maria nicola said:


> Ya que estamos, me interesaria saber si en la expresion "qué remedio" se advierte un matiz de rabia o solo resignacion.


 
Sólo resignación. *Rassegniamoci*, la chiamavano.


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, sólo resignación, lo que podría cambiar es el sentimiento que la acompaña: para algunas personas es una mortificación tener que resignarse, mientras que para otras resignarse es un hecho natural de la vida como cualquier otro.



¿En serio en italiano no se entendería si alguien dijera esto?:

_Silvia ripeteva tutto il tempo "Niente da fare", e allora le sue amiche la chiamavano "Niente da fare".

_Queda muy chistoso que el sobrenombre sea, precisamente, una frase en vez de una palabra sola, y creo que es una lástima que se pierda esta característica en la traducción (pero es una opinión, nada más).


----------



## maria nicola

honeyheart said:


> Sí, sólo resignación, lo que podría cambiar es el sentimiento que la acompaña: para algunas personas es una mortificación tener que resignarse, mientras que para otras resignarse es un hecho natural de la vida como cualquier otro.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿En serio en italiano no se entendería si alguien dijera esto?:
> 
> _Silvia ripeteva tutto il tempo "Niente da fare", e allora le sue amiche la chiamavano "Niente da fare".
> 
> _Queda muy chistoso que el sobrenombre sea, precisamente, una frase en vez de una palabra sola, y creo que es una lástima que se pierda esta característica en la traducción (pero es una opinión, nada más).



Sí, Niente Da Fare es una buena solución, y ya la tenía pensada, sólo que me temo dar pie a una ambigüedad, por que _niente da fare_ también puede significar _nada que hacer_. Claro está que por el contexto se entendería.
Haré la prueba.

Y gracias.


----------



## Euridice66

Hola Maria Nicola:
Celebro escribirte de nuevo. El párrafo que has puesto como introducción a tu pregunta me recuerda mucho a un famosísimo cuento de Mario Benedetti, _Beatriz(una palabra enorme)_. Mira:

_Libertad quiere decir muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, si una no está presa, se dice que está en libertad. Pero mi papá está preso y sin embargo está en Libertad, porque así se llama la cárcel donde está hace ya muchos años. A eso el tío Rolando lo llama qué sarcasmo._

Si tuviéramos que traducirlo al italiano nunca se nos ocurriría quitar el "qué".
Con tu pregunta ocurre lo mismo. Las dos opciones que proponen los compañeros son correctas pues le dan el mismo matiz de resignación que tiene el original, pero si escoges "pazienza" le quitas parte de la ironía. Yo te propongo: "Cosavuoifare", tal cual , todo seguido y con mayúscula, ¿Te parece muy arriesgado? 
Otra opción que se me ocurre ahora mismito en la onda de la segunda propuesta: "Santa Pazienza".

Saludos y felicidades por tu rinconcito!!!


----------

